# Official Los Angeles/Orange County, CA Thread



## Valtron

No need to keep making a new thread for every meetup. Post ideas here. We can wait a couple of weeks if need be.

Bowling??


----------



## Sam1911

Will there be wimminz ?


----------



## min0taur

I'm going to take the liberty of pasting someone else's suggestions from an earlier thread. Hopefully the original author won't care too much :wink

1. Museums
-California Science Center
-Griffith Observatory
-Museum of Tolerance
+Any other museums I'm forgetting

2.Beaches
-Third Street Promenade. It's kind of more for shopping but it's nice to walk along and they have restaraunts we could eat at.
-Venice/Santa Monica boardwalk. Lot's of things to see, we can walk along the beach, eat, hang out.
Pretty much any other beach would work too.

3. Zoo or Aquarium

4. Amusement Parks
-Universal Studios
-Six Flags
-Knott's Berry Farm

Or we could do something way more low key and just meet up for coffee, lunch, dinner, or movies. Bowling is also a good idea.


----------



## Valtron

^ Good suggestions. What is everyone's budget? I can start browsing Goldstar for events as well.


----------



## whatevzers

I like the Museum idea. Especially since most of the ones listed are a bit closer to me. There's an Aquarium Of The Pacific in Long Beach surrounded by things to do/see like the Queen Mary and a bunch of places to eat and shop. They even have funnel cake (ermahgerd!!) Just throwing it out there.


----------



## whatevzers

I think the place includes a bowling alley as well.


----------



## Valtron

whatevzers said:


> I think the place includes a bowling alley as well.


Which place? That'd be awesome.


----------



## whatevzers

Valtron said:


> Which place? That'd be awesome.


The Pike in Long Beach. It's in the same area as The Aquarium Of The Pacific and The Queen Mary. I think the bowling alley is in a place called KDB or KBD located in the area.


----------



## Valtron

whatevzers said:


> The Pike in Long Beach. It's in the same area as The Aquarium Of The Pacific and The Queen Mary. I think the bowling alley is in a place called KDB or KBD located in the area.


Oh okay, I know where that is. That'd be a fun place to walk around.


----------



## coffeeandflowers

I haven't been to any of these meetups and would really like to go! I was thinking about the Aquarium of the Pacific too. It has been a long time since I have been there and they have added new animals. Not as much to do around the area as say, Third Street Promenade, but there is a bowling alley at The Pike like whatevzers said, and lots of places to go eat/grab a snack.


----------



## coffeeandflowers

min0taur said:


> -Third Street Promenade. It's kind of more for shopping but it's nice to walk along and they have restaraunts we could eat at.
> -Venice/Santa Monica boardwalk. Lot's of things to see, we can walk along the beach, eat, hang out.


I really like these ideas too!


----------



## Valtron

I really like the aquarium/bowling idea. I'm out of town right now, so if someone would like to research the prices, that`d be great!


----------



## whatevzers

This is the info on the Aquarium:
http://www.aquariumofpacific.org/visit/prices_hours

These are the prices for bowling at KDB:









I've read reviews on KDB and most people say it's a pretty cool place for bowling. However, there might be a wait and the general consensus is that the food is mediocre.


----------



## jealousisjelly

whats a good team name lol


----------



## coffeeandflowers

A few weeks ago I got a 50% off admission coupon for the aquarium. It is valid for up to four people. Anyone else get it? That brings down the price to $12.95. 

There are also late nights that are discounted, but those end September 1st. 

My schedule is changing next week and I do not know when I will be available. Would meeting up this Friday or Saturday be too short notice?


----------



## min0taur

coffeeandflowers said:


> A few weeks ago I got a 50% off admission coupon for the aquarium. It is valid for up to four people. Anyone else get it? That brings down the price to $12.95.
> 
> There are also late nights that are discounted, but those end September 1st.
> 
> My schedule is changing next week and I do not know when I will be available. Would meeting up this Friday or Saturday be too short notice?


Well if we did it that soon I wouldn't be able to go..  Moneys tight for me right now and I need time to sell some things for gas money and whatever. But yeah I don't want you people to delay just for me :no, if I can't make it that's fine I'll just catch the next one.


----------



## coffeeandflowers

Well, there is no set date yet


----------



## whatevzers

jealousisjelly said:


> whats a good team name lol
> 
> /


What's that?


----------



## jealousisjelly

whatevzers said:


> What's that?


it's dodgeball... i don't know what happened i see the picture


----------



## whatevzers

jealousisjelly said:


> it's dodgeball... i don't know what happened i see the picture


I saw the picture. I saw that it was dodgeball, I just didn't know what it was all about. I looked it up. So you stay in a camp with a team?


----------



## jealousisjelly

whatevzers said:


> I saw the picture. I saw that it was dodgeball, I just didn't know what it was all about. I looked it up. So you stay in a camp with a team?


idk... i just know i used to WHOOP A** in dodgeball back in my school days


----------



## Charmeleon

Just dropping in to see whats brewing, got my new card so I can get a rental now


----------



## Valtron

Mid September works for me (or sooner). I start classes on Monday, but I'll have Fridays free.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

ExotikTamale said:


> Just dropping in to see whats brewing, got my new card so I can get a rental now


Man, I feel the pressure to make it worth your while if your coming out from AZ.


----------



## Perkins

I happen to live in the area. I dunno what my job schedule will be like but I'll find out and see what happens.


----------



## min0taur

^^ OK, post your free days here once you find out. I'm hoping we'll meet anywhere from the end of the first week of september to the beginning of the third week.


----------



## Valtron

min0taur said:


> I'm hoping we'll meet anywhere from the end of the first week of september to the beginning of the third week.


I'll be around. I can do Fridays-Sundays. Maybe a Tuesday afternoon.


----------



## coffeeandflowers

Perkins said:


> I dunno what my job schedule will be like but I'll find out and see what happens.


Same here. The crappy thing is that our work schedules are posted really late. I will try to make it though


----------



## ManOfFewWords

RelinquishedHell said:


> Man, I feel the pressure to make it worth your while if your coming out from AZ.


I know. It would have to be for something awesome, like Knotts scary farm or the Sas house party.


----------



## ManOfFewWords

coffeeandflowers said:


> The crappy thing is that our work schedules are posted really late.


Ditto


----------



## Valtron

Okay, does anyone want to throw out a random date?


----------



## Valtron

ocean93 said:


> :ideaSeptember 14 , or 21??


I should be around. Let's see what others say.


----------



## Valtron

Knotts Scary Farm? Count me out.


----------



## min0taur

coffeeandflowers said:


> A few weeks ago I got a 50% off admission coupon for the aquarium. It is valid for up to four people. Anyone else get it? That brings down the price to $12.95.
> 
> There are also late nights that are discounted, but those end September 1st.
> 
> My schedule is changing next week and I do not know when I will be available. Would meeting up this Friday or Saturday be too short notice?


hmmm When will you know your free days? Say, what if we chose Friday the 6th? Saturday the 7th? Sunday the 8th? What about you guys; ManOfFewWords and whatevzers? irebat? Can you guys do those days?

What about the following week: Fri 13, Sat 14, Sun 15?


----------



## Valtron

No to the 13th for me.


----------



## Qolselanu

Off topic, but I highly recommend checking out the SA meetup group: http://www.meetup.com/shygroup/ in the meantime. There are many meetings!


----------



## coffeeandflowers

min0taur said:


> hmmm When will you know your free days? Say, what if we chose Friday the 6th? Saturday the 7th? Sunday the 8th? What about you guys; ManOfFewWords and whatevzers? irebat? Can you guys do those days?
> 
> What about the following week: Fri 13, Sat 14, Sun 15?


My schedule at work is not set and our schedules are given super late, and I have school now too. I am free this Saturday, but don't know if I will be available for next one  I will know if I am available next week later on this week.


----------



## Valtron

ocean93 said:


> we need you to make it* official* like the last post about the beach meetup. haha


Well I kinda made this thread so we don't have to keep making new ones and spam the Gatherings section. I will update the OP if we settle on a date.

Anyway, the 21st should work for me.


----------



## Valtron

ocean93 said:


> just update it and make it the 21st , it leaves a big gap for people to decide if they can come or not and it gives notice ahead of time, and its on a saturday


What time? Why don't we see if at least two other people can make that day. If so, then we'll settle on that.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Whatever it is, I'll go just as long as it is near the end up the month. I bought a new car and I'm broke now.


----------



## ManOfFewWords

I just won't know my schedule until a week before.


----------



## coffeeandflowers

I have been getting Saturdays off for a while now so it is safe to assume that I will keep getting them off. Still, isn't like the 21st a loooong time from now? :yay


----------



## Valtron

It's in 3 weeks. We could do sooner (on a Saturday) if you guys wanted, but it sounds like that might not work for RelinquishedHell.


----------



## jealousisjelly

ocean93 said:


> lol lets just chill with some coffee


i just made some moonshine bruh


----------



## Valtron

Alight, a few of us (myself, ocean93, min0taur) would like to do a small meetup this Saturday in Long Beach. We're looking at a Starbucks in a shopping center with a movie theater and a Barnes and Noble (Marina Pacifica Mall). It's right off of PCH, close to where we met at the beach. If anyone is interested, speak up.

Or we could meet at another coffee shop. But I like the easy location and parking situation of the mall. I think downtown would be a nightmare for parking.


----------



## whatevzers

Valtron said:


> Alight, a few of us (myself, ocean93, min0taur) would like to do a small meetup this Saturday in Long Beach. We're looking at a Starbucks in a shopping center with a movie theater and a Barnes and Noble (Marina Pacifica Mall). It's right off of PCH, close to where we met at the beach. If anyone is interested, speak up.
> 
> Or we could meet at another coffee shop. But I like the easy location and parking situation of the mall. I think downtown would be a nightmare for parking.


I'm definitely interested. Do you know what the plan is once we're there? I need to estimate how much cash to bring since I'm low on it.


----------



## Valtron

whatevzers said:


> I'm definitely interested. Do you know what the plan is once we're there? I need to estimate how much cash to bring since I'm low on it.


Yay. :boogie
Well bring some for coffee. We can walk around the shops; I think B&N is fun to browse. We can catch a movie if anyone else is interested. So maybe $15?


----------



## Valtron

The plot thickens. How about next Saturday? Or crazier yet: both Saturdays?


----------



## whatevzers

Valtron said:


> Yay. :boogie
> Well bring some for coffee. We can walk around the shops; I think B&N is fun to browse. We can catch a movie if anyone else is interested. So maybe $15?


A scary movie?


----------



## Valtron

whatevzers said:


> A scary movie?


Maaaaaaybe. :afr

Which Saturday do you want to do? Because coffeeandflowers can't do this Saturday and min0taur isn't sure he can do both.


----------



## whatevzers

Valtron said:


> Maaaaaaybe. :afr
> 
> Which Saturday do you want to do? Because coffeeandflowers can't do this Saturday and min0taur isn't sure he can do both.


I think Minotaur suggested Sat. the 14. How about that?


----------



## Charmeleon

ManOfFewWords said:


> I know. It would have to be for something awesome, like Knotts scary farm or the Sas house party.


Sas house party would be so awesomely dope


----------



## Valtron

whatevzers said:


> I think Minotaur suggested Sat. the 14. How about that?


I guess that's what it's looking like. Otherwise it's just going to be me, you, and maybe ocean93. Nobody else has really responded. Minotaur and coffeenandflowers can't make it.


----------



## ManOfFewWords

I lost all my contacts. Everyone send me a text.


----------



## Valtron

*Upcoming Long Beach Meetups - Saturday September 14th* *and Saturday September 21st*

*9/14- *There seems to be more interest in this date. So far all that's been discussed is getting coffee.

*9/21- *Aquarium of the Pacific/Bowling

None of these are 100% official, but they have been discussed. Just dates to consider!


----------



## min0taur

Valtron said:


> I guess that's what it's looking like. Otherwise it's just going to be me, you, and maybe ocean93. Nobody else has really responded. Minotaur and coffeenandflowers can't make it.


Just to be clear, me and coffeeandflowers will be attending the coffee shop gathering on the 14th. At least it's looking that way; it is almost certain. I think Ocean93 and whatevzers are interested as well. It will be in Long Beach. CoffeAndFlowers wants to pick the location for transporation reasons.. Valtron, I forget what was the location (the shopping center with the movie theaters) you suggested? opcorn


----------



## Valtron

min0taur said:


> Valtron, I forget what was the location (the shopping center with the movie theaters) you suggested? opcorn


Marina Pacifica Mall. It's right off of PCH.


----------



## coffeeandflowers

When I had thought of this coffee meetup I had some coffee shops in DT Long Beach in mind for it, lol. Yeah, the parking situation can be really bad there. But the coffee is delicious. I also had intended it to be just coffee. But seems that others are interested in making a longer meet which I get why. So, I am not sure what to suggest.


----------



## coffeeandflowers

I almost want to suggest Santa Monica - the pier, promenade or both. Even though it is kinda far for you guys and it would take me 2-3 hours to get there each way. There is just so much to do and see there. Anyone wanna do that? Haha...


----------



## ManOfFewWords

coffeeandflowers said:


> I almost want to suggest Santa Monica - the pier, promenade or both. Even though it is kinda far for you guys and it would take me 2-3 hours to get there each way. There is just so much to do and see there. Anyone wanna do that? Haha...


I have yet to go there.


----------



## coffeeandflowers

ManOfFewWords said:


> I have yet to go there.


Hmmm...so how about Santa Monica for this Saturday?


----------



## Valtron

*This Saturday, September 14th!
*
Come join us for coffee, conversation, a movie, and dinner. Or just stay for coffee, that's fine too. 

 Where:
*Marina Pacifica Mall
6272 E Pacific Coast Hwy, Long Beach, CA 90803
*Meet in front of the Starbucks.

 When:
* 3:30
*There are a few choices of movies between 4:20 and 5:10

Cost:
Movie= $12
Up to you if you want to buy food or anything else.

If anyone wants my cell #, PM me.



coffeeandflowers said:


> Hmmm...so how about Santa Monica for this Saturday?


If you want to plan a separate meetup, go for it. Post whatever you want.


----------



## coffeeandflowers

coffeeandflowers said:


> I almost want to suggest Santa Monica - the pier, promenade or both. Even though it is kinda far for you guys and it would take me 2-3 hours to get there each way. There is just so much to do and see there. Anyone wanna do that? Haha...





Valtron said:


> If you want to plan a separate meetup, go for it. Post whatever you want.


Oh, no, we can save that for some other time. It would be fun


----------



## whatevzers

So who's going to make it today?


----------



## Valtron

whatevzers said:


> So who's going to make it today?


I will be there. I won't speak for everyone else, but it sounds like others are coming. Min0taur is bringing someone, so we should have at least 4 people.


----------



## coffeeandflowers

I will be there too!


----------



## Valtron

Yay. :clap


----------



## Valtron

Nice seeing you all again!!

*September 21st Meetup:* Who else is still interested in participating? Because the aquarium is expensive, we were thinking about bowling at the Pike in Long Beach instead. Thoughts?


----------



## whatevzers

Great meetup! Cool movie too. It was nice to see everyone.


----------



## coffeeandflowers

It was nice to meet you guys  Bowling sounds like fun!


----------



## coffeeandflowers

whatevzers said:


> This is the info on the Aquarium:
> http://www.aquariumofpacific.org/visit/prices_hours
> 
> These are the prices for bowling at KDB:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've read reviews on KDB and most people say it's a pretty cool place for bowling. However, there might be a wait and the general consensus is that the food is mediocre.


There is a 6 person max per lane there seems. We can split that $30 equally among us.


----------



## Valtron

coffeeandflowers said:


> There is a 6 person max per lane there seems. We can split that $30 equally among us.


That's a great idea. I wonder if we should make a reservation ahead of time if there's a large group?


----------



## hanzitalaura

All these ideas sound very interesting. I have never been to any othe the gatherings and would like the opportunity to meet people who have things in common.


----------



## coffeeandflowers

^ You should come  

I am not sure about reservations. I don't think it is really necessary.


----------



## TeenyBeany

you all are so brave! just thinking about meeting up makes my stomach churn. kudos to you all


----------



## whatevzers

TeenyBeany said:


> you all are so brave! just thinking about meeting up makes my stomach churn. kudos to you all


You should come 

Just curious, who's going to make it this weekend?


----------



## min0taur

whatevzers said:


> You should come
> 
> Just curious, who's going to make it this weekend?


I am  We had a blast last time huh? It's getting close to the 21st, we should probably start talking about this so it's not last minute like last time.


----------



## whatevzers

min0taur said:


> I am  We had a blast last time huh? It's getting close to the 21st, we should probably start talking about this so it's not last minute like last time.


Both meet ups I'd showed up to were pretty fun :yes Yes, I think more people are going to show up to the next one, but I'm just not sure who's going.


----------



## Valtron

I should be around. What time would work best for you folks?

RelinquishedHell doesn't think he can come due to some last minute issues.


----------



## hanzitalaura

I would love to go but I really don't think my SA will let me. I shall remain sad, alone and isolated


----------



## ManOfFewWords

Work boned me this Saturday. I really wanted to go to this meetup.


----------



## min0taur

ok so best case scenerio it's:
Me, jose, valtron, ocean93, whatevzers, and coffeeandflowers?
That's just enough people (6), but chances of 'best case scenerio' is quite slim.. If 2 ppl cancel it's just 4 of us, and if only one cancels it's 5.. :/ If more ppl don't join in maybe we should reschedule? It's just a thought so lets not throw in the towel just yet. It might be too difficult getting all of us together again any time soon.


----------



## whatevzers

min0taur said:


> ok so best case scenerio it's:
> Me, jose, valtron, ocean93, whatevzers, and coffeeandflowers?
> That's just enough people (6), but chances of 'best case scenerio' is quite slim.. If 2 ppl cancel it's just 4 of us, and if only one cancels it's 5.. :/ If more ppl don't join in maybe we should reschedule? It's just a thought so lets not throw in the towel just yet. It might be too difficult getting all of us together again any time soon.


How about the week after?


----------



## Valtron

whatevzers said:


> How about the week after?


I would be okay with that. Bowling would be better with a large group anyway. I also have an exam I need to study for.


----------



## coffeeandflowers

TeenyBeany said:


> you all are so brave! just thinking about meeting up makes my stomach churn. kudos to you all





hanzitalaura said:


> I would love to go but I really don't think my SA will let me. I shall remain sad, alone and isolated


It is very normal to feel that way. Still, sometimes you just gotta do it. You just gotta weigh in the pros and cons. I would definitely like to see more girls at these meetups


----------



## coffeeandflowers

whatevzers said:


> How about the week after?


That would probably be best then. That also gives people more time to decide if they want to join.


----------



## Valtron

Okay, so we'll switch it to *September 28th*? If anyone objects, speak up.

RelinquishedHell can make it that day, so we could get a large group going.


----------



## ManOfFewWords

Valtron said:


> Okay, so we'll switch it to *September 28th*? If anyone objects, speak up.
> 
> RelinquishedHell can make it that day, so we could get a large group going.


I can go.


----------



## coffeeandflowers

Ah, I was scheduled to close at work this Saturday; won't be able to make it


----------



## Valtron

coffeeandflowers said:


> Ah, I was scheduled to close at work this Saturday; won't be able to make it


Oh no.  What about Sunday?


----------



## coffeeandflowers

Valtron said:


> Oh no.  What about Sunday?


I close again  They have me closing all weekend, boo.


----------



## Valtron

That's a shame, coffeeandflowers. What time do you get off?

Which leads to the next question: what time do you guys want to meet there on Saturday?


----------



## min0taur

The Pike in Long Beach. I vote 3:30, that was a good time for me last time (beat rushhour).


----------



## Valtron

min0taur said:


> The Pike in Long Beach. I vote 3:30, that was a good time for me last time (beat rushhour).


Works for me.


----------



## missalice0306

SAS meetup? Hell yeah! I'd love to go though I haven't checked my schedule yet...


----------



## Valtron

missalice0306 said:


> SAS meetup? Hell yeah! I'd love to go though I haven't checked my schedule yet...


Awesome, it'd be great to have another female. Seems like it's going to be another nice turn out.


----------



## coffeeandflowers

Valtron said:


> That's a shame, coffeeandflowers. What time do you get off?


I get off at 8PM.

Perhaps for the next meetup I request the day off...but we gotta make sure it is a sure thing


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Now that I'm out of the time out corner, I can finally check this thread. I'm about 98.63% positive I can make it.


----------



## Valtron

coffeeandflowers said:


> I get off at 8PM.
> 
> Perhaps for the next meetup I request the day off...but we gotta make sure it is a sure thing


That might be a good idea. If we're still out and about after by then, maybe you could join us. Up to you.


----------



## Valtron

Alright, just so everyone is clear: We're meeting tomorrow,* September 28th*, @ *3:30* in front of* KDB Kitchen Den Bar *(where the bowling alley is) at* the Pike in Long Beach.*

Do we all agree with this?


----------



## missalice0306

Sounds good!


----------



## ManOfFewWords

I will bring my A game, which is basically me making a fool of myself.


----------



## Valtron

ManOfFewWords said:


> I will bring my A game, which is basically me making a fool of myself.


Don't disappoint us.


----------



## whatevzers

Things came up and I'm not sure I can make it. If I can, would it be okay if I got there a little late?


----------



## Valtron

whatevzers said:


> Things came up and I'm not sure I can make it. If I can, would it be okay if I got there a little late?


That's fine, you can always text or call me and I'll tell you where we're at.

If anyone wants my #, let me know.


----------



## Limmy

can i come? i live in sandy shores, in Blaine county. Also i need a place to crash because my home got foreclosed cause of Trevor Phillips Enterprises


----------



## jealousisjelly

Limmy said:


> can i come? i live in sandy shores, in Blaine county. Also i need a place to crash because my home got foreclosed cause of Trevor Phillips Enterprises


i got a bench in my backyard dont trip bruh u can stay with me i never met a canadian before


----------



## Limmy

jealousisjelly said:


> i got a bench in my backyard dont trip bruh u can stay with me i never met a canadian before


is it cool if i stash my bags of milk at ur place?


----------



## jealousisjelly

Limmy said:


> is it cool if i stash my bags of milk at ur place?


dont know what the video is as i dont have speakers but i assume its ok


----------



## missalice0306

Sorry guys, but looks like I won't be able to make it today. I'll try to come next time though. I hope everyone who goes has fun!


----------



## min0taur

Bad luck for me, I'm going to be a couple of hours late probaby...


----------



## Valtron

****Update****

Because we will have a few late comers, we would like to move this to later today (of, if we have to, another day). If you are planning on attending and would like updates, please text me. Sorry for the late notice! I will update this post with new info soon.

Thanks!

****Update****

Meeting @ 4:00, same location.


----------



## Valtron

What are your guys' budgets? I've been browsing Goldstar recently and there are quite a few good deals. They're even offering Knotts Scary Farm tickets for $34-$48 (regular price is $62). 

Other ideas from Goldstar:

-Irvine or Brea Improv (stand up comedy) -Full price is $12. The only problem is on the weekends, it's 21+. Week days are 18+. So some of us couldn't go on a weekend.
-Beatles/Rolling Stones tribute band concert in San Juan Capistrano on October 11th - $7.50 on GS, $15 full price.

Just throwing out ideas. Or we could go hiking or do something for free, lol.


----------



## LAskygurl

Hi! I'm in Hollywood Hills  
Newbie here but would love to meet some of you guys, let me know if something is planned, I will try to be there.


----------



## min0taur

LAskygurl said:


> Hi! I'm in Hollywood Hills
> Newbie here but would love to meet some of you guys, let me know if something is planned, I will try to be there.


Hey welcome to SAS! We're just starting to plan our next thing, which would probably be in 2-3 weeks. It would be great if you could come!


----------



## coffeeandflowers

I sure hope I can make it to the next meet. Ah, not having a car really sucks


----------



## Valtron

Ideas??


----------



## ManOfFewWords

Aries Spears is performing at the Brea Improv Nov 1-3.


----------



## Valtron

Interesting ....according to their website, all three shows are 18+. So that would work. No October meetups?


----------



## RelinquishedHell

IE/North county San Diego for next meetup? lol.


----------



## Valtron

^ San Diego would be long drive for LA folks, I would think. What did you have in mind to do?
A few of us have discussed and agreed that keeping these meetups in or near Orange County is best (that is, if I or someone else is planning). If anyone else wants to step forward and plan additional meetups else where, please do so by all means. You can post in this thread all you want.  I'm not in charge.

Anyway. 
I like the Brea Improv idea. Who would be interested in attending? To my knowledge, you would need to buy your ticket in advance. So make sure you have that day/evening free.
We can certainly see a movie or do something else between now and then. We could do something Halloween-ish! This year it's on a Thursday, so I'll have the evening free if we wanted to trick-or-treat or something.


----------



## min0taur

I'm down for the stand-up thing in Brea.. But I've got alot of additional bills and expenses to pay this month and I'm not sure if I'll be able to attend any meetups this month  Maybe I can but I'm just not sure :stu


----------



## Valtron

blue000 said:


> What about the 26th?Can you guys make it?


Where and what?


----------



## min0taur

Valtron said:


> ...Anyway.
> I like the Brea Improv idea. Who would be interested in attending? To my knowledge, you would need to buy your ticket in advance. So make sure you have that day/evening free.
> We can certainly see a movie or do something else between now and then. We could do something Halloween-ish! This year it's on a Thursday, so I'll have the evening free if we wanted to trick-or-treat or something.


I'd like that. If you would like to do something in the mean time let me know, because I only have so much money this month and can probably only meet with you guys once


----------



## min0taur

blue000 said:


> I think theres a theatre around where we went last time we can watch a movie and then eat something theres a lot of places to eat there.
> 
> We can also do the Venice Beach or Santa Monica Beach promenade.


I think we should definately do this sometime. There's a couple people who can't make it to Santa Monica however. That would be really fun though, we should talk more about that. Personally, I want to go back to the marina pacifica mall in LB and watch another movie. It's easy nobody gets left out. What do you guys think about that? If we can get three people in on this, I could bring down a fourth. :cup


----------



## Valtron

Sorry I haven't been on much lately, school is killing me.

Anyway, I'm down for a movie. Just not this weekend.


----------



## fallingdownonmyface

I'm currently in the Woodland Hills area visiting from the bay area, will be here for a bit longer, and am interested in any meetups - bars, beach, food, hiking, music whatever. send me a PM if interested


----------



## min0taur

fallingdownonmyface said:


> I'm currently in the Woodland Hills area visiting from the bay area, will be here for a bit longer, and am interested in any meetups - bars, beach, food, hiking, music whatever. send me a PM if interested


I sent you a PM, but it would be better do discuss this right here in the open for all to see. We would like for you to join us, or at least I would haha, I can't speak for everyone but as far as I can tell we're all pretty much on the same page.


----------



## min0taur

blue000 said:


> Looks like theres only one movie playing this Saturday at that AMC and no movies Friday or Sunday so maybe postpone?
> 
> * Or we could do something else this Sat afternoon??*


Maybe we could try a different location. The Pike again maybe? Some other location? Since I'm a "maybe" for the 26th we might need some more people to step forward. Will people really want to come to the same place twice and do the same thing the following week? oke


----------



## Valtron

Hey guys, something came up and I won't be available til after 5:00 on Saturday. Not sure how late you wanted to be there....


----------



## marcv2013

Lets meet in Santa Monica for bowling then beach!


----------



## Valtron

Anyone still interested in going to Brea Improv?


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Valtron said:


> Anyone still interested in going to Brea Improv?


When?


----------



## coffeeandflowers

marcv2013 said:


> Lets meet in Santa Monica for bowling then beach!


That sounds like fun  I love it there.


----------



## marcv2013

coffeeandflowers said:


> That sounds like fun  I love it there.


Me too! I always go there


----------



## Valtron

RelinquishedHell said:


> When?


Any week really, but I know ManofFewWords was interested in seeing Aries Spears, who's performing this weekend. But that may be too short notice for some.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Valtron said:


> Any week really, but I know ManofFewWords was interested in seeing Aries Spears, who's performing this weekend. But that may be too short notice for some.


Hmm, Depends. Is it on Saturday or Sunday? Do you have a link?


----------



## Valtron

RelinquishedHell said:


> Hmm, Depends. Is it on Saturday or Sunday? Do you have a link?


November 1-3
http://brea.improv.com/showListCalendar.cfm


----------



## Charmeleon

Aries Spears! godammit If only I wasn't stuck over here ****


----------



## min0taur

I'm going to try and make it and I'll know by thursday. Sunday would be best for me. I might be able to do Saturday as well (trying to be flexable). I could give somebody a ride or bring my other friend from SAS. 4 people would be nice.


----------



## Valtron

^ Great! My only concern is if we'd need to buy tickets in advance or not. I could call and find out.


----------



## Valtron

Well very few of us are communicating it seems, so I don't know what to say anymore. :stu


----------



## Valtron

blue000 said:


> Well if anything does happens i will go


I think what we should do from now on is just choose a date and time and end it there. If we keep waiting for people to respond, nothing will happen. You, Bobby, and I are pretty much always interested, so that's at least 3 people right there.


----------



## min0taur

Ok I can do it as long as we do it on Sunday. Does that work for everybody? Sorry for such late notice. I have a severe shortage of work and money. Plus I'm looking for a better place to live. Looks like it's going to be late at night, wanna get there an hour or so earlier to eat or something?


----------



## RelinquishedHell

If Sunday is good for everyone then I will know for sure if I can go or not by tomorrow. I have some stuff I need to pay, so I'll know where I'm at with money by tomorrow.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Aries Spears! godammit If only I wasn't stuck over here ****


Your coming here in December right?


----------



## ManOfFewWords

Yea I'm off Sunday so I can go. Is it sold out though?


----------



## Valtron

Ah! I'm sorry for not seeing this earlier. If it's not sold out, we may be able to buy our tickets at the door. If that's the case, we can just meet there and go in. Are you all comfortable with buying online?

Edit: It's $22, wow.


----------



## Charmeleon

RelinquishedHell said:


> Your coming here in December right?


That's the plan right now, Anaheim.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

RadnessaurousRex said:


> That's the plan right now, Anaheim.


Sweet! Beach, Beers, Guns. What do you say?


----------



## Charmeleon

RelinquishedHell said:


> Sweet! Beach, Beers, Guns. What do you say?


Sounds like a party


----------



## Valtron

For anyone who has a Goldstar account, they're offering $14.50 tickets to the show tomorrow.

I found out that there's a 2 item minimum per person, meaning you have to purchase two items (drinks or food)- so we don't need to go out to eat beforehand. That's going to raise the price. Apparently there are tickets left, but if you want to play it safe, I would recommend that you buy your ticket in advance. I would hate for someone to drive there and not be able to go in.

Laron and I are getting tickets.


----------



## ManOfFewWords

Who's Laron?


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Valtron said:


> For anyone who has a Goldstar account, they're offering $14.50 tickets to the show tomorrow.
> 
> I found out that there's a 2 item minimum per person, meaning you have to purchase two items (drinks or food)- so we don't need to go out to eat beforehand. That's going to raise the price. Apparently there are tickets left, but if you want to play it safe, I would recommend that you buy your ticket in advance. I would hate for someone to drive there and not be able to go in.
> 
> Laron and I are getting tickets.


I've been to comedy clubs before. Usually the 2 drink minimum rule is never enforced. So it might not be an issue.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

ManOfFewWords said:


> Who's Laron?


I believe he will be the comedian that is performing if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

blue000 said:


> I want to go , what kind of ammo do I buy?


Nerf darts.


----------



## Valtron

ManOfFewWords said:


> Who's Laron?


My imaginary friend. Hope you guys don't mind if he tags along....


----------



## ManOfFewWords

Confirmed going: Valtron, ManOfFewWords, RelinquishedHell

Time of show: 7 pm.
Time you should arrive: 5:30 pm.
(Today is daylight savings. Set your clocks back an hour.)

To get good seats, it's wise to get there early. General admission is let in at 6:15 pm. If you get there at 7, you won't get in. If you get there at 6:30, you'll be placed in some dark, crappy corner of the club next to nobody you know. If you get there at 6, you'll be standing in the back of a long line, and you'll get seats where the comedian is out of sight. If you get there at 5:30, you'll be near the front of the line and get great seats close to the stage.

Parking:

You can park at the parking structure right across the street from the Brea Improv. Parking behind the Improv is hard to find. Parking is free.


----------



## Valtron

Thank you very much for that picture. What are we going to do before the show then? I already have my ticket.


----------



## ManOfFewWords

We're all getting there right at 5:30. We're going in as soon as they open the doors, so if anyone else plans on going, be there at 5:30 and text either valtron, relinquished, or myself. We aren't going to compromise good seats. They do not allow anyone to save seats for others. The host chooses where you sit, because they are on a strict schedule. That's why the whole party needs to be there when they let people in. We'll only get seated together if we're all there at the same time. If you come late, you'll have to sit wherever they put you.


----------



## ManOfFewWords

*Update*

In order to get in at 5:30 and have good seats, we have to make dinner reservations. You don't have to technically buy dinner, it's just a cheat way to get in early. Whoever else is going, tell us right now so we can be tabled together.


----------



## ManOfFewWords

What a show. Achievement get: get verbally torn to shreds by Aries Spears.


----------



## Valtron

I like the other picture of me drinking water better. The woman looking pissed off in the background is kinda weird, lol.


----------



## AxeDroid

Valtron said:


> I like the other picture of me drinking water better. The woman looking pissed off in the background is kinda weird, lol.


She is just jealous that you are getting your picture taken and not hers 
Btw, nice pictures of you and the rest of the gang. Hope you all had a great time


----------



## Elad

ManOfFewWords said:


> What a show. Achievement get: get verbally torn to shreds by Aries Spears.


lol what happened? looks like you guys had a great time.


----------



## hanzitalaura

ManOfFewWords said:


> What a show. Achievement get: get verbally torn to shreds by Aries Spears.


Great pictures! It looks like you guys had a good time.


----------



## min0taur

I had a blast, even though he tried his best to humiliate me. Lol. It's not easy to make me uncomfortable although my own brain is pretty good at it.


----------



## marcv2013

why in long beach? thats so effing far


----------



## min0taur

marcv2013 said:


> why in long beach? thats so effing far


Far from you. It's close to everybody else :/


----------



## mcmuffinme

Elad said:


> lol what happened? looks like you guys had a great time.


I want to hear about this too. You all look like such normal, cool people. Congrats on getting out and having a good time.


----------



## Valtron

mcmuffinme said:


> I want to hear about this too. You all look like such normal, cool people. Congrats on getting out and having a good time.


We were sitting right in front of the stage, so we were targets for ridicule. He made a lot of ....uh, comments about us. :um



marcv2013 said:


> why in long beach? thats so effing far


We've done two Long Beach meetups. But as Min0taur pointed out, it's easiest to stay in the OC area. If you would like to organize a Los Angeles meetup, please post in this thread! There are quite a few LA folks on this forum who I'm sure would love to do something.


----------



## Valtron

I want to go! John (whatevzers) and I saw them at the OC Fair, and it was a fantastic show.

Pink Floyd Tribute Band does "Wish You Were Here" @ The Grove of Anaheim on Friday November 22, 8:00
http://www.goldstar.com/events/anaheim-ca/pink-floyd-tribute-band-which-ones-pink


----------



## trivialmind

I'm not from California but as soon as I finish my studies in this town I want to move there.
But it's too difficult without friends or family
be my friend!


----------



## Valtron

trivialmind said:


> I'm not from California but as soon as I finish my studies in this town I want to move there.
> But it's too difficult without friends or family
> be my friend!


Make sure to come to Southern California.


----------



## whatevzers

Valtron said:


> I want to go! John (whatevzers) and I saw them at the OC Fair, and it was a fantastic show.
> 
> Pink Floyd Tribute Band does "Wish You Were Here" @ The Grove of Anaheim on Friday November 22, 8:00
> http://www.goldstar.com/events/anaheim-ca/pink-floyd-tribute-band-which-ones-pink


That day was awesome! This sounds like fun. I actually bought an album last night. If we go, I'll be more prepared 

Holy shiz. A Queen tribute band is opening for them?


----------



## trivialmind

Valtron said:


> Make sure to come to Southern California.


yes you're from Orange county, I have lived by San Diego area I love it there


----------



## Valtron

whatevzers said:


> That day was awesome! This sounds like fun. I actually bought an album last night. If we go, I'll be more prepared
> 
> Holy shiz. A Queen tribute band is opening for them?


Yeah, I just noticed that too. The perfect concert for you, lol. I'm going to check Goldstar and see if we can get cheaper tickets.


----------



## Valtron

Discount tickets are available on Goldstar for $11.75 (plus service fees).


----------



## inerameia

Anyone want to go to Coachella this April? Join the group if you think you can possibly make it there.

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/groups/coachella-2014-2090/


----------



## min0taur

edit: This place is pretty quiet. Does anyone wanna do something? Movie? Concert? I've been trying to get a movie going for awhile but it never got off the ground. Despite being the easiest thing it's quite difficult. I guess I gotta start over. Who's in? Marina Pacifica or a different location? IDC really. I'm saving my money so not this weekend maybe 2 weeks? 3 weeks?


----------



## Valtron

I would be interested in meeting at Marina Pacifica again. Next weekend may be difficult though, with the holidays.


----------



## coffeeandflowers

I am interested too. I am free this Saturday. Too soon?


----------



## Neph

Funny seeing that you guys met at Marina Pacifica, which is literally a mile away from me.


----------



## Valtron

Neph said:


> Funny seeing that you guys met at Marina Pacifica, which is literally a mile away from me.


Perfect, you should join us.

This Saturday (the 30th) should work for me. We could go see Frozen.


----------



## Valtron

Glue said:


> I would be interested in going to the movies or a concert. LA or LB is fine with me. Anyway, are these meet ups borderline-mute-people friendly?


Yeah, we're a pretty understanding group of people. Marina Pacifica is in Long Beach, on PCH.


----------



## Valtron

Yay. :clapDoes the afternoon sound good? Then we can get dinner after. There's an Acapulco, Chipotle, Buffalo Wild Wings, a Chinese restaurant, Indian food.....or just Starbucks again.

They haven't posted movie times yet, so I'd imagine we'd know by Thursday or Friday.


----------



## Valtron

Okay, so they finally updated the movie times. I'm just looking at the afternoon shows.

Hunger Games: ‎2:40‎ ‎3:30‎ ‎4:30‎ ‎5:20‎ ‎6:10‎
Frozen: 2:45‎ ‎4:15‎ ‎

....any other movie you want to see?


----------



## Valtron

blue000 said:


> 2:40 is cool


For Frozen or Hunger Games? Also, what time would you want to meet there?


----------



## Valtron

Who else is planning on going? Please speak up. If no one else is going, then I'll probably cancel.


----------



## coffeeandflowers

I feel so bad, I forgot about the meetup. The holidays have me all messed up.


----------



## Valtron

coffeeandflowers said:


> I feel so bad, I forgot about the meetup. The holidays have me all messed up.


I figured it was probably bad timing anyway because of the holidays. Let's just plan on next week. Blue and I are down to see a movie.


----------



## min0taur

Srry people, I probably could have done that but I've been too lazy to log on. Ok maybe next weekend? I'll know by thur/fri..


----------



## Valtron

min0taur said:


> Srry people, I probably could have done that but I've been too lazy to log on. Ok maybe next weekend? I'll know by thur/fri..


Okay cool, let's plan on this Saturday.


----------



## min0taur

Looks like I wont be able to make it  One of these days though.. I hope you guys can still get something going this Sat :/


----------



## Valtron

Aaaaaaand nobody else is responding yet again.

:stu


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Valtron said:


> Aaaaaaand nobody else is responding yet again.
> 
> :stu


Lol, chill-ax yourself Valerie. I'll go to more. I won't be back in CA until the 12th though.


----------



## Valtron

RelinquishedHell said:


> Lol, chill-ax yourself Valerie. I'll go to more. I won't be back in CA until the 12th though.


I know you're out of the country. I just don't know what happened to everyone else. Been trying to do crap for weeks now. Oh well, we've all been busy.


----------



## xanaldy

Hello! I'm new! Is there anyone from the San Fernando Valley in Los Angeles county?


----------



## coffeeandflowers

It has been so cold!! Sorry guys. The cold just makes me want to hibernate. I am not built for this weather, ha. And I was scheduled to work :doh But I really really *do* want to make it to these things. I do, I do.


----------



## Valtron

coffeeandflowers said:


> It has been so cold!! Sorry guys. The cold just makes me want to hibernate. I am not built for this weather, ha. And I was scheduled to work :doh But I really really *do* want to make it to these things. I do, I do.


Yeah, I don't blame you.
It was pouring with rain over here almost all day!

This is my last week of school for the semester, so after that I'll have at least 3 weeks off. So we can definitely hang out at least once.


----------



## oku

When is the next meetup? I'd love to join in the gang.


----------



## oku

I'd like propose we watch Watamote* together. :yes

*An Anime about a high school girl's struggle with her social anxiety


----------



## min0taur

oku said:


> When is the next meetup? I'd love to join in the gang.


It would be great if you could come. Idk someone just told me that they're planning on meeting up this weekend.. I won't be able to make it this weekend either, but in about 3 weeks or so I'll be back here trying for another meet maybe Sat 28 or Jan 4th?


----------



## Valtron

oku said:


> I'd like propose we watch Watamote* together. :yes
> 
> *An Anime about a high school girl's struggle with her social anxiety


Is that in theaters?


----------



## oku

Valtron said:


> Is that in theaters?


Nope. It's a TV Anime Series. 
I have the episodes in my flashdrive. Perhaps we can watch it on a laptop:yes


----------



## TobeyJuarez

im gonna be banning mysefl soon guys cause sas isnt really good for me anymore... but i think manoffewwords still has my number, so text me when u guys do the meet ups cause i wont be able to find out through her e anymore


----------



## Valtron

TobeyJuarez said:


> im gonna be banning mysefl soon guys cause sas isnt really good for me anymore... but i think manoffewwords still has my number, so text me when u guys do the meet ups cause i wont be able to find out through her e anymore


Man, that's a shame! We're planning on meeting this Sunday for a movie in Long Beach.


----------



## TobeyJuarez

Valtron said:


> Man, that's a shame! We're planning on meeting this Sunday for a movie in Long Beach.


ight well im about to do it so ill pm u my number


----------



## Valtron

TobeyJuarez said:


> ight well im about to do it so ill pm u my number


Okay.


----------



## oku

I don't drive. So Long Beach is a bit out of reach for me. I hope we can meet in L.A sometimes.


----------



## xanaldy

I'd like to join this! I've never met other people with social anxiety. It'll be great having people to relate to!


----------



## min0taur

Sat 28 or Jan 4th? Anyone? I wanna go to the movies at the Marina Pacifica in Long Beach.


----------



## whatevzers

min0taur said:


> Sat 28 or Jan 4th? Anyone? I wanna go to the movies at the Marina Pacifica in Long Beach.


I might be able to make it. I should have more free time after Christmas and New Years.


----------



## enpyre

bump.

lets do this.


----------



## Sun Bear

Would be interested!


----------



## AwkLee

**

I live in the LA area, I'm down to join this club!


----------



## Valtron

Friends! Let's plan something. I've still got the rest of the month before I get busy with school.


----------



## skyfloating

culver city anyone/


----------



## Wierds

Hi im in the orange county area, it would be cool to meet others who struggle with SA just like me.

I would like to go bowling that'd be awesome! add me as a friend


----------



## Valtron

Wierds said:


> Hi im in the orange county area, it would be cool to meet others who struggle with SA just like me.
> 
> I would like to go bowling that'd be awesome! add me as a friend


We went bowling not too long ago! But I'd be willing to do it again.


----------



## min0taur

Wierds said:


> Hi im in the orange county area, it would be cool to meet others who struggle with SA just like me.
> 
> I would like to go bowling that'd be awesome! add me as a friend


Yeah we did that and it was fun. I'll do it again, actually I mentioned before that we should.


----------



## oku

Let me know if there's a gathering in L.A or East L.A area.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Concert at the El Ray theatre anyone?


----------



## enpyre

RelinquishedHell said:


> Concert at the El Ray theatre anyone?


I'd be down, but it also depends. whos playing?
edit: oh, nvm he's temp banned. 
-----------------------------------------------------------

Anyways,
We should set a date for 2-3 weekends from now for a bowling meetup again. last time was fun, and this way the inactive people will be able to see this thread in time to see if they can make it or adjust their plans accordingly.

Ill throw a date out there: *February 1st* work for you guys? Bowling at the KDB in Long Beach.

once we settle on a date, I'll start PM'ing the people in this thread who showed interest earlier but don't check back often to see updates.

sound good?


----------



## Desi

I'm willing to meet up. I just would have to make some arrangements... But Im not really familiar with Long Beach. I would have to look it up. Also, I suck at bowling. :/ Hope that's okay..


----------



## xanaldy

I wish I could do this, but unfortunately I don't have a car yet and I live in the San Fernando Valley :/


----------



## skyfloating

anybody doing anything tonight? gf and I are pretty bored and looking for something to do. our place is open if you want to just chill and drink, or we could always meet up


----------



## oku

skyfloating said:


> anybody doing anything tonight? gf and I are pretty bored and looking for something to do. our place is open if you want to just chill and drink, or we could always meet up


Address pls.


----------



## min0taur

i'm down to chill with you guys some time, yeah PM me your address


----------



## enpyre

alright so this bowling thing isnt gonna happen, at least not this weekend. seems like the bigger meetups are on hiatus until we get more people interested and posting, at which point we should probably make a new thread so the announcement doesn't get lost on like page 14. Pm's sent.


----------



## min0taur

enpyre said:


> alright so this bowling thing isnt gonna happen, at least not this weekend. seems like the bigger meetups are on hiatus until we get more people interested and posting, at which point we should probably make a new thread so the announcement doesn't get lost on like page 14. Pm's sent.


Ok, i'm interested in Bowling, but the person I was relying on to set it up kinda gave up or got busy.. then I got busy so the bowling thing never happened. I've been to like 4 of these meets so far so I'm definately not a flake. If we can get a group of 4 going then I think we should be good to go. I don't have money this weekend but I will the first or second week of next month. How many people are interested in bowling other than me?


----------



## enpyre

me and blue would be down for bowling. And he thinks we might be able to get a 4th if they knew about it, maybe. If people would be down for bowling on Feb 8th, we could still do that.


This thread has been pretty quiet on the meetup front lately, and since we weren't getting many responses for bowling, I was already considering the idea of maybe a mini golf meetup, there's places spread out all over. Sherman Oaks, Norwalk, or even that Anaheim one from before.

Lately more of the active posters in this thread have been located closer towards Central LA or the Valley than before when we were doinga them in Long Beach. If we can get a larger turnout by moving them more towards central LA then it might be something to consider.

But as of right now its all still in the planning stages, we shall see what the people have to say, or if they even have anything to say at all.


----------



## oku

Mini golf sounds great. I've always wanted to try but got no friends who would go with me :/


----------



## Slaeth

If you guys plan anything I'd love to go.. Lots of free time on my hands just send me a pm if you need an extra person.


----------



## drNYster

Anyone live in NorCal?


----------



## ManOfFewWords

I want to get involved in more meetups.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Tool concert at the Valley View arena in San Diego next month? I want to go badly and I'm looking for more people to go with.


----------



## Valtron

Sorry I've been quiet lately; school is eating up all my time. I wouldn't mind going mini golfing again.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

ManOfFewWords said:


> I want to get involved in more meetups.





Valtron said:


> Sorry I've been quiet lately; school is eating up all my time. I wouldn't mind going mini golfing again.


Sorry, I've been kinda non-existent lately too. Normally I'm insanely clingy on people lol. Not sure what's been getting into me.

Lets hang out though! When are you guys available?


----------



## oku

The weekends.


----------



## Desi

RelinquishedHell said:


> Tool concert at the Valley View arena in San Diego next month? I want to go badly and I'm looking for more people to go with.


TOOL?! I will be there.


----------



## oku

Would anyone be interested in group hiking?


----------



## Slaeth

oku said:


> Would anyone be interested in group hiking?


Where abouts?


----------



## Valtron

RelinquishedHell said:


> Sorry, I've been kinda non-existent lately too. Normally I'm insanely clingy on people lol. Not sure what's been getting into me.
> 
> Lets hang out though! When are you guys available?


Thursdays-Sundays work well for me. Just not this week. Do you still have my#? I have yours.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Valtron said:


> Thursdays-Sundays work well for me. Just not this week. Do you still have my#? I have yours.


That's alright. I can't this week either, or next week. Maybe in a month or so? Also, yes I still have your number


----------



## Valtron

RelinquishedHell said:


> That's alright. I can't this week either, or next week. Maybe in a month or so? Also, yes I still have your number


Yeah, perfect. If we choose a few dates, then I won't make plans. My spring break is March 21-March 30.


----------



## oku

Slaeth said:


> Where abouts?


I'd prefer west san gabriel valley area, but I will have to go by the majority..


----------



## Slaeth

oku said:


> I'd prefer west san gabriel valley area, but I will have to go by the majority..


Cool, that's actually where I live, haha. Well if you get enough people lemme know! I need to get out of the house more often /:


----------



## oku

Slaeth said:


> Cool, that's actually where I live, haha. Well if you get enough people lemme know! I need to get out of the house more often /:


Awesome. I'd like to propose going to Eaton Canyon in Pasadena. 
http://www.everytrail.com/guide/eaton-canyon
If anyone is interested, please post on the thread. Feel free to propose other locations or activities. I'm suck at taking initiatives anyway:afr


----------



## Slaeth

oku said:


> Awesome. I'd like to propose going to Eaton Canyon in Pasadena.
> http://www.everytrail.com/guide/eaton-canyon
> If anyone is interested, please post on the thread. Feel free to propose other locations or activities. I'm suck at taking initiatives anyway:afr


Sweeeet! I haven't been there in ages. I'd love to go! Come on people lets go hiking!! woo woo!


----------



## asdf

oku said:


> Awesome. I'd like to propose going to Eaton Canyon in Pasadena.
> http://www.everytrail.com/guide/eaton-canyon
> If anyone is interested, please post on the thread. Feel free to propose other locations or activities. I'm suck at taking initiatives anyway:afr


Count me in, i live about 10 miles from there


----------



## Desi

Ill go hiking with you guys. Lets set a date.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Too far. Is there no one in the northern San Diego area??


----------



## whatevzers

Hiking sounds like fun. I'd be down if it wasn't too far from me.


----------



## oku

I'll be free after April 15th.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

whatevzers said:


> Hiking sounds like fun. I'd be down if it wasn't too far from me.


Where are you from?


----------



## whatevzers

I'm near Long Beach but I'm willing to drive up to a certain point. Hiking sounds like fun.



RelinquishedHell said:


> Where are you from?


----------



## RelinquishedHell

whatevzers said:


> I'm near Long Beach but I'm willing to drive up to a certain point. Hiking sounds like fun.


I'd be up for hiking too as long as it isn't more than 2 hours away from me. My car is burning oil pretty bad lately and I don't want to push my luck.


----------



## mozfan

Hey, first post here and I'd love to go hiking with y'all, if it's still an option. Live in West Covina CA but originally from Orange County, don't mind driving out of my way.


----------



## Half The Man I Used To Be

I want to meet people in the So Cal area. Get back at me.


----------



## oku

I started to think maybe hiking is not such a good idea for people like me who's not good at talking :afr


----------



## RelinquishedHell

oku said:


> I started to think maybe hiking is not such a good idea for people like me who's not good at talking :afr


That's okay. I prefer silent victims.


----------



## enpyre

oku said:


> I started to think maybe hiking is not such a good idea for people like me who's not good at talking :afr


Don't start psyching urself out. There was a good little insight on the SAB meetup site I read yesterday about making yourself get out there:

_"Mini tip, specially for the people who are coming out for the first time :
A lot of times we let some excuses come up and we convince ourselves that we want to skip it. Try to make it there, even if you get there late, even if the traffic is bad, you are tired from work, or any of the other million excuses that your brain throws at you. Take mini steps"
_

People with SA are the best at psyching themselves out of doing something. Try not to let yourself fall victim to this mindset.

At this point I don't really care what we do as long as we do something.
The point is actually to get out of your comfort zone isn't it?



hybridmoments said:


> haha.
> went to my first Social Anxiety Busters of Orange County meetup yesterday. It was awesome!! anyone on here go??
> thinking about going again.


Awesome! way to go.

I thought about going but Tustin is almost 2 hrs drive away, doesn't make sense for me to be a regular memeber of that group. There's ones closer to LA that im eye'ing becoming a member of, though.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

hybridmoments said:


> haha.
> went to my first Social Anxiety Busters of Orange County meetup yesterday. It was awesome!! anyone on here go??
> thinking about going again.


That's awesome  What did you guys do?

I might go again. I haven't been in about 2 years though lol.


----------



## oku

whiterabbit said:


> Did someone say hiking? Take me with you.


If you would come to California...


----------



## oku

I was the one who proposed the hiking idea in the first place. I wasn't even thinking about serious hiking. Just bunch of people walking along and burning calories. Of course, *RelinquishedHell *has something different in his mind..

I'm free after mid-April. Do you guys want to do something then? Again, feel free to propose different activities if you're not comfortable with hiking..

And Let's throw *whiterabbit* a party when she comes aboard!:clap


----------



## RelinquishedHell

oku said:


> I was the one who proposed the hiking idea in the first place. I wasn't even thinking about serious hiking. Just bunch of people walking alone and burning calories. Of course, *RelinquishedHell *has something different in his mind..
> 
> I'm free after mid-April. Do you guys want to do something then? Again, feel free to propose different activities if you're not comfortable with hiking..
> 
> And Let's throw *whiterabbit* a party when she comes aboard!:clap


A hiking trip sounds fine to me. I'll be free around the same time too. Let's find a place that is well out of earshot and without cell service. You know, to get more in touch with nature.


----------



## trivialmind

I wanna go with your gatherings when you go to comedy bars, I know in LA there's tons of them. But it would be great to go with bunches of people, must be fun.
I am not regular here, and also not from CA, from LV, NV, please be my friends lol


----------



## oku

I'm free this and next weekend. If you guys are still interested in hiking or doing other things(as long as we get out), please join in this skype group so we can plan for the meetup: SAS Southern CA Meetup Group


----------



## WanderingMind001

Hi all. Anyone near Riverside? I can meet up at the galleria mall.


----------



## ar7

Meetup at Los Banos? Atwater?


----------



## oku

Anyone would be interested in meetup this weekend?


----------



## BoxedIn

oku said:


> Anyone would be interested in meetup this weekend?


What you have in mind?


----------



## oku

Ahhh.. forget it


----------



## Pandabeers

i want to meet some people from Orange County too i went to one meet up from the anxiety busters it was at well kind of off of the campus of UCI but part of it. a building they showed some film about helping build wells and education for children around the world. what can you do to make a diffrence type of thing but there in irvine area and there meet ups are always around 7 pm the bus that goes out there stops really early i wouldnt be able to catch it back its really risky to get stuck so far away from orange. but i do want to kick it with people, i never actually got the chance to talk to anyone from the anxiety group as there were other people there and i had no ones contact info so i just sat watched the movie and left cause i needed to get picked up immediatly after well almost before it ended. wish there were people closer by in north orange county or south LA who are down to hang out during the day


----------



## Openyoureyes

just moved here! is there a meetup anytime soon?


----------



## jealousisjelly

Openyoureyes said:


> just moved here! is there a meetup anytime soon?


ew why did you move to orange county!


----------



## Openyoureyes

jealousisjelly said:


> ew why did you move to orange county!


husbands in military camp pendleton is right there so yeah lol stuck here for another 2 years. definitely out of my comfort zone.


----------



## anyhoozle

I just joined this forum. Would love to meet people too. I'm in the OC, but down to drive to LA!


----------



## tea111red

anyone else in the area have any goals or an interest in improving themselves/their life??


----------



## IllusiveOne

tea111red said:


> anyone else in the area have any goals or an interest in improving themselves/their life??


I been looking for a job


----------



## oku

Tuesday is my only day off and I'd love to hang out with someone sometimes instead of sitting at home.


----------



## Charmeleon

If anything interesting happens I might be down to drive up there, I'm usually off during the weekend.


----------



## hellollama

Hi, I'm also from Southern California. Here to make a friend, as I have none. =(


----------



## jellybelly12

Hi! I'm from SoCal, too!


----------



## hellollama

jellybelly12 said:


> Hi! I'm from SoCal, too!


Hi! Finally, a reply &#128129;&#127995;


----------



## jealousisjelly

chino w00t


----------



## hellollama

Dang, you guys live close to me! (Well it is SoCal thread lol)
I've never been to Coachella. Don't think I'd like to go. I've only been to Insomniac events


----------



## Were

I just saw on main page of wikipedia that Los Angeles was founded on this day(september 4) in 1781 by Spanish settlers. Happy birthday L.A..


----------



## jealousisjelly

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Yeah if you like the smell of poo


i do


----------



## ineverwipe

Anaheim here. Anyone else?


----------



## WhiteSheep

Anyone else from San Diego?


----------



## jealousisjelly

talk to me plz :'(


----------



## hellollama

jealousisjelly said:


> talk to me plz :'(


Hi Mister


----------



## jealousisjelly

hellollama said:


> Hi Mister


yayyy new friend

hello hellollama

how is your day... how is LIFE


----------



## hellollama

Yippee!! Just made a new buddy! 

My day's been good thus far; not complaining about anything at the moment. Life is decent. What about yours? ^_^


----------



## jealousisjelly

hellollama said:


> Yippee!! Just made a new buddy!
> 
> My day's been good thus far; not complaining about anything at the moment. Life is decent. What about yours? ^_^


everything is righteous! i'll get back to VM :nerd:


----------



## Qolselanu

hellollama said:


> Dang, you guys live close to me! (Well it is SoCal thread lol)
> I've never been to Coachella. Don't think I'd like to go. I've only been to Insomniac events


Insomniac? Nice! Last September I actually went to Nocturnal Wonderland - by myself even! It was cool; even if my dysthymia/anhedonia kept me from enjoying it fully.


----------



## hellollama

Qolselanu said:


> Insomniac? Nice! Last September I actually went to Nocturnal Wonderland - by myself even! It was cool; even if my dysthymia/anhedonia kept me from enjoying it fully.


Escape was this past weekend.  It's cool you went by yourself. "There are no strangers here, just friends you haven't met."


----------



## Qolselanu

hellollama said:


> Escape was this past weekend.  It's cool you went by yourself. "There are no strangers here, just friends you haven't met."


I actually did say hi to this girl who happened to be a journalist covering the event for a website. We had a conservation while I rested my legs from dancing. Did you go to any Insomniac events this year?


----------



## hellollama

Qolselanu said:


> I actually did say hi to this girl who happened to be a journalist covering the event for a website. We had a conservation while I rested my legs from dancing. Did you go to any Insomniac events this year?


Yup, I went to Beyond, EDC, and Escape this past weekend. It's always a blast.


----------



## Qolselanu

hellollama said:


> Yup, I went to Beyond, EDC, and Escape this past weekend. It's always a blast.


Nice! You dance? Shuffle? I had fun at Nocturnal Wonderland; but 2 gripes I have are: wish the booze there was cheaper, and that I should condition my legs beforehand - I got sore there quick.


----------



## hellollama

Qolselanu said:


> Nice! You dance? Shuffle? I had fun at Nocturnal Wonderland; but 2 gripes I have are: wish the booze there was cheaper, and that I should condition my legs beforehand - I got sore there quick.


I sorta play tennis so my cardio is fine. So yeah, I'm energetic to dance and do yoga..... yes, at the rave. lol I think weeks before a rave you should do some cardio then you'll be fine.


----------



## Qolselanu

hellollama said:


> I sorta play tennis so my cardio is fine. So yeah, I'm energetic to dance and do yoga..... yes, at the rave. lol I think weeks before a rave you should do some cardio then you'll be fine.


Now that I think about it, I did do a lot of bike riding in the summer. So, I thought I'd be good to go at Nocturnal Wonderland - nope! I guess biking and shuffling target different muscles...


----------



## hellollama

Qolselanu said:


> Now that I think about it, I did do a lot of bike riding in the summer. So, I thought I'd be good to go at Nocturnal Wonderland - nope! I guess biking and shuffling target different muscles...


Try jogging/running.  So, you like EDM? Which DJs did you look most forward to?

I'm all about dat trance-life haha. Although, I do like certain House music.


----------



## Qolselanu

hellollama said:


> Try jogging/running.  So, you like EDM? Which DJs did you look most forward to?
> 
> I'm all about dat trance-life haha. Although, I do like certain House music.


Nooo, jogging is boring! :b

I'm really not into any specific DJs. Its just that the bars and clubs around here don't play much music that I can shuffle to. That said, I do like listening to trance for long car drives.


----------



## hellollama

Qolselanu said:


> Nooo, jogging is boring! :b
> 
> I'm really not into any specific DJs. Its just that the bars and clubs around here don't play much music that I can shuffle to. That said, I do like listening to trance for long car drives.


Ooh, you know how to shuffle? Cool, I just dance however I like.... random movements. The Shuffle seems fun; perhaps I'll learn it for the next rave. =p


----------



## Qolselanu

hellollama said:


> Ooh, you know how to shuffle? Cool, I just dance however I like.... random movements. The Shuffle seems fun; perhaps I'll learn it for the next rave. =p


Absolutely. Many years I never thought I would like any type of dancing. But I then I saw some Melbourne Shuffle videos on YouTube and thought it looked really cool. It took a lot of practice for me though. I bet you could pick it up much quicker.


----------



## hellollama

Qolselanu said:


> Absolutely. Many years I never thought I would like any type of dancing. But I then I saw some Melbourne Shuffle videos on YouTube and thought it looked really cool. It took a lot of practice for me though. I bet you could pick it up much quicker.


I shall learn it via YouTube after my mid-term this week!


----------



## Qolselanu

hellollama said:


> I shall learn it via YouTube after my mid-term this week!


Oh yeah? Cool! I recommend Big Milan's shuffle tutorial videos.


----------



## hellollama

Qolselanu said:


> Oh yeah? Cool! I recommend Big Milan's shuffle tutorial videos.


Thanks!


----------



## vocaltonata31

Hey! Is there anyone in the San Diego area?


----------

